# Waterloo to the clipper boat



## Hexx (29 July 2012)

Does anyone know the best way to get to the cipper boat at the London Eye from Waterloo Station?

Thanks


----------



## eggs (29 July 2012)

I'm planning on walking - it isn't far


----------



## teapot (29 July 2012)

Walk out the station (exit behind to platforms 16-19 ), follows signs to South Bank, cross the river on the bridge that's parallel to the trainlinebridge going into Charing Cross, turn right and voila


----------

